# Exhibition: "Medical treatment abroad" at Olympia on 17th & 18th April ...



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

*Exhibition: "Medical treament abroad" at Olympia on 17th & 18th April ...*

I'm going to this exhibition next Saturday. I'm interested in talking to some of the fertility clinics as well as exploring dental treatment abroad.

Is anybody else going? Would anyone like to join me there?

For more info see: http://www.bluewaterevents.co.uk/destinationhealth/index-2.html

I've posted a copy of this is in the singles section too.

Baby Blue


----------

